# JL Mopar Muscle



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just got an email from Bud's HO saying he got his Mopar Muscle and he is going to begin shipping them.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great, that means mine are coming soon too! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes! X-Traction Mopar Muscle R1 have been received and all pre-orders
will be shipping out today, Saturday and Monday.

Anyone needing case of 12 or a master case - let me know.

Thanks


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't wait to get mine. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Wow*

First the X-Tractions, then Fast n Furious, now these Mopars. RC2/JL is really setting the bar higher and higher for each subsequent release.


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Wish the Bowties we also in X-Traction! Although I do like the TuffOnes - the last batch of X-Traction chassis seemed to be much better than the first! 
I will definatly take what ever they offer - hopefully the quality will get better & better! My hats off to JL GREAT JOB - Just hope it is a sign of things to come!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rec'd my notice today, inner shipped!   rr


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

dlw said:


> First the X-Tractions, then Fast n Furious, now these Mopars. RC2/JL is really setting the bar higher and higher for each subsequent release.


Wow, See how fast that our Mopar Fans forget about the BowTie Brigade series!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Huh, what's a bowtie?


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

roadrner, let us know if the MOPAR are good chassis or junk......


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

00'HO said:


> roadrner, let us know if the MOPAR are good chassis or junk......



Will do. Can't wait to get a good look at these bods. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bowties are still nice, i am waiting till people start selling the bodies for dirt cheap. the mopars are cool too, I saw them today, cant wait for my case.
now the ?? is what color are the new bowties going to be. years ago my friends dad bought a red/white/blue "patroitic looking" 59 impala. real head turner


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I picked up three of the new Mopars, Wow, I am impressed first with the huge pick up shoes on these and the way they were all FAST right out of their cases. The Daytona is a great improvement of the AF/X Daytona, The Challenger (red hardtop) is great with awesome detail, and the #30 Roadrunner is nice too. A little too much overspray from the silver onto the black, and the #30 is very hard to see. But all in all very nice. My brother bought the red Charger w/out the blower and it is great too.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I just got my shipping confirmation. Better than the AFX Daytona? Man, I can hardly wait!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Mopars are in the house. I noticed that they are labeled "Mopar or No Car" and not Mopar Muscle. Other than the wider stepped (but equally thin) pickups the running gear seems identical to the last release. They look great!


----------

